
I can tolerate anything except the outgroup (2014) - tosh
https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/09/30/i-can-tolerate-anything-except-the-outgroup/
======
contrast
That’s a very long article for making the core point that the author believes
their kind of tolerance is better than your kind of tolerance.

Fact is, most people are uncomfortable to some degree with people of different
race, gender, sexuality, nationality, dress sense, social class. Myself
included. That’s human nature - well done if you are a rare exception, but
most people aren’t. Tolerance is about getting over it, even though it never
quite goes away.

So most people declaring tolerance of all those other kinds of people should
earn some Virtue Points in the author’s framework. They deserve a bit of
sympathy for not feeling free to admit they aren’t quite as comfortable as
they’re supposed to be with other folks.

He’s being an asshole when he criticises basically anyone claiming to be
tolerant of the different people around them. Forget the self-obsessed “look
at how tolerant I am” activists. Give most people the credit they deserve.

Otherwise you end in the the perverse situation the author does: dismissing
most people just trying to be good people; looking to find ways to give a bit
of credit to people tending to the Nazi end of the scale; making like
tolerance is a huge, blood bursting struggle where if you’re not angry enough,
you’re not trying hard enough.

That piece is a variation on what it claims to be a bad thing: acting like
your basic day-to-day tolerance of other kinds of people is this amazing,
incredible, praise-worthy act that deserves an admiring audience.

